# What IS a responsible breeder?



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

With the recent threads on breeding, we all know it can be a volatile topic. Actually, this board is pretty mild compared to others I have seen that discuss breeding. We all think our dogs are beautiful, don't we? So why shouldn't we breed them?

What does it mean to be a responsible breeder? Only breeding dogs that meet the standard? Health testing? Willingness to place pups with a spay/neuter contract? Taking a puppy/dog back for any reason for the life of the dog? Knowing the genetics of dilute colors and merle's? Always BAER testing merle's? Breeding merle's at all?

Here's some links to ponder ....

Getting Started as a Responsible Breeder

Making a Difference: Being a Responsible Dog Breeder

What is a Responsible Breeder

Dog Owner's Guide: Responsible Breeders

Dog Tip: How Responsible Breeders Differ from Backyard Breeders and Pet Shops

How to find a responsible breeder?

Finding a Responsible Breeder

There are many many more links and resources out there. There is NO excuse to breed poor quality pets that have never been health tested and that do not adequately represent our breed. With generations of these pets being bred, our Chihuahua's are going to end up 10 pounds or more with long muzzles and crippled by patella luxation. Is that the direction we want our breed to go?

We need STEWARDS of our breed to be the ones breeding. People who CARE about preserving the standard (blueprint) for what our chihuahua's should look like. Someone who has the money to invest in top quality lines. (And yes, this does mean getting their breeding stock out in the show ring. No excuses.) Someone that does health testing on their breeding stock. (And not just a vet check that says the dog is healthy.) Health tests for Chi's should include patella's OFA, eye CERF, and cardiac clearance by a specialist. Someone who places their pet quality puppies on spay and neuter contracts. Someone who is NOT in it for the money.

Backyard breeders HURT our breed. Period. They are DESTROYING the integrity of our chi's with their greed and ignorance. It's time to step up people and ONLY buy from responsible breeders. (Or rescue.) Let the puppy mills go out of business. Let's support the ethical moral people who breed out of integrity, not to make a quick buck off their dogs.

On a personal note, I think it's time to quit patting the puppy millers on the back and saying "good job" and "cute puppies". Let's stand up for what is RIGHT. Let's protect this breed we say we love. It's time to step up.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! The links give some great information. Personally, I will never congratulate or comment on how cute puppies are if they are not from a responsible breeder. I hope others can do the same.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for the *like* button. :lol:


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Very well said, Tracy.

Thank you for everything you do for our board and all the wonderful information you share!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

One of the best advice I was given in my search for a healthy chihuahua was: Choose your breeder first, then choose your puppy!

Thanks for the post! I hope it will educate more people!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

♥ Marabou ♥;874307 said:


> One of the best advice I was given in my search for a healthy chihuahua was: Choose your breeder first, then choose your puppy!
> 
> Thanks for the post! I hope it will educate more people!


Well said! It is very hard to turn down a cute puppy after you have seen the photos and fallen in love.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Amen. ^_^


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Here here!! Here's hoping all byb read this and take the hint!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Fab post Tracy. It's a shame not many people have commented on this post.

What I will also say is any registered dog can be shown, doesn't mean they are a good representative of the breed but frankly in the US if you aren't getting points and in the uk if you aren't placing in large classes and your dog looks different to those in the ring it actually tells you something. I've seen some awful examples of the breed being shown.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Excellent post, Tracy. If one isn't going to buy from a reputable breeder then please choose rescue. It's sad the lack of education people have on puppy mills and backyard breeders. Even worse is people that know better and STILL choose to buy from a pet store or BYB. If you love animals, please stop and think. Don't be someone that contributes to this sad problem.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, we certainly have had our share of irresponsible breeding examples here as of late so I appreciate seeing good examples of breeding being shared.

I think people really confuse "could" with "should". 2 of my girls came with full AKC registration. That meant that I could show or breed them. COULD. Not SHOULD. Would I? Nope. One is too small and the other has a bad underbite not making her breed standard. 
Got one spayed and the other will be next Friday. Not just because we will be responsible and not breed them but becasue I would never want anyone else to should they ever get lost or stolen. 
I am protecting them-and the integrity of the breed-versus doing what I think that I deserve or have a right to do. Or because I am immature and careless and think it would be fun or cute.

I will share that thought with others here who wish to breed for sport whether I am called vulgar names by them or not. I have passed up more posts than I comment related to this subject. I refuse to gush "puppies!!" or "congrats!!" in a post to or about a careless, greedy or irresponsible breeder.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

so what happens to all these puppies that these byb breed. Fully agree that it shouldn't happen and they should be shut down. Tulula is not perfect and has lp, but I would not be without her and I most certainly would have never bred her, she is spayed. I think there should be stronger laws on breeding, but until there is, this will go on with all breeds, and hundreds of puppies that need loving homes and not enough people to care for them. It is so sad


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Excellent post!!! Hope this gets stickied!!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

great post, well said!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I for one will never ever get a another puppy from a BYB, I got my Pom's from one and all them were were sick, and only lived til about 8 years old. And know Amberleah came form a OPPS pregnancy , and she may have problems with her genitals. Even though I love her it hurts me she is like this and having these problems. I will only buy from a breeder that has good record and lots of references in healthy well taken care of puppy. I was once a BYB but will never be again..EVER..


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

And of course, if it's in your heart to rescue, please do so. All of my precious babies were scheduled for euthanasia. Now I have them, and I couldn't ask for better family members.


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

fantastic post


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

:headbang:


jesuschick said:


> Well, we certainly have had our share of irresponsible breeding examples here as of late so I appreciate seeing good examples of breeding being shared.
> 
> I think people really confuse "could" with "should". 2 of my girls came with full AKC registration. That meant that I could show or breed them. COULD. Not SHOULD. Would I? Nope. One is too small and the other has a bad underbite not making her breed standard.
> Got one spayed and the other will be next Friday. Not just because we will be responsible and not breed them but becasue I would never want anyone else to should they ever get lost or stolen.
> ...


Excellent point, Karen! :notworthy:

I don't have the papers for my girls but that doesn't matter. I know that I know absolutley nothing about breeding Chis (or anything else). As you said, just b/c I could do it, doesn't mean I should. I wouldn't want to endanger the lives of my girls -- to me it's a very risky business when a Chi is pregant. I'd NEVER take a chance with my girls' lives. They were spayed the minute they were old enough to be (Bizkit too).
It's not much difference than myself in my mind. Just b/c I could have had more children doesn't mean I should have--for whatever reason. No, I'm not comparing dogs to children so don't get in an uproar.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## whisperofdestiny (Aug 21, 2020)

A part from usual Health testing, there are many other factors one need to see while identifying a good puppy. Here are some tips and practices on The* Smart Way to identify good puppies* .


----------

